# Finally took a picture of my cachbox



## lobodog2 (Nov 10, 2010)

It's the old two drawer filing cabinet I saw at the end of someone's driveway. I grabbed it, gutted it, turned it upside down, and used a sawed-in-half Hockey Puck as the target. I eventually had to use the rubber bands as sort of a "suspension" to keep the puck from flipping over when hit...It works, but I'd like to come up with something better in the future. Maybe a good Winter Project!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Why fix it if it ain't broke??? As long as it works, go with it. Yet another great scrounge idea!

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

If you want something else that you can attach with only braided mason twine (or the like) suspending the ball, try Point 3 golf balls http://www.google.co...=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8.

They will not break apart! I like the bright yellow ones. Simply drill a hole and tie it on with the string and also some string off the bottom that drags the ground to stop the swing of the ball when it is hit. Apparently I don't need the one dragging on the ground that often. But hey! It works great when you do hit it.








Just another catchbox suggestion. Especially if you are a good shot and want the challenge of a small target, or like to miss a lot to feel the need to improve.


----------



## lobodog2 (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks Charles! It is a good catchbox, and has served me well. But, sometimes I ponder about a better situation to shoot at. Maybe a resettable knock-down type set-up. I don't know yet, but I am thinking...


----------



## lobodog2 (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion Rayshot! Ironically enough, some of the targets I have suspended from the trees in my own "shooting range" are, in fact, golf balls. I drill an 1/8th inch hole through them and hang em using sections of metal coat hanger in the trees outside my basement door...The farthest golf-ball is 24 yards out. I can hit it once-in-a-while. I would like to try out those Point 3 units, because in the event that I actually hit a golf ball that is hanging from a tree outside of my basement door......I simultaneously high-5 myself, and flinch, wondering if the ricochet will take out a window...


----------

